# One down, nine to go



## sb47

I never thought I would have to post on this thread but here I am.
This afternoon I was working up some splits as I have done for many many years when all of the sudden it got me.
While running the splitter I some how managed to put my finger where it didn't belong and before I could react, it was to late.
I crushed the end of my index finger on my left hand to the point where it was curshed and just hanging on by a small piece of flesh.
It happened so fast I had no chance to react. My first thought was a band aid ain't gonna fix this one.
Went strait to the ER where they did the best they could to stitch it back on, but according to the doc, I'm gonna lose the end of my finger at the first knuckle.
I'm going to a specialist on Monday but I'm not expecting to keep it. Doc said in most cases the end of the finger is the hardest to save. The end was snow white and was completely numb and didn't have any blood flow to it so it's probably gonna die and fall off or they will have to remove it. It didn't bleed much at all but it sure smarted a good bit. The ER doc's were great. It was a slow day for them so they got me strait in with no wait. Can't say enough good things about the hospital and the 5 doctors that worked on me. I think the hardest thing for me is I play guitar and I may not be able to play anymore. That and learning how to pick my nose with my middle finger. I'm still hoping that it can be saved but not holding my breath. Word to the wise. Never put your finger where it don't belong. I can't wait for the middle of the night throbbing to keep me up at night.I'll keep you posted after see a specialist.


----------



## holeycow

Damn! Son-of-a-*****. Sorry to hear that. I hope it works out better than expected.


----------



## KarlD

....only joking, please no mashed up stumpy finger pics 
Whenever I get hurt I always ask myself “How much would I pay to undo what has just happened?” The greater the pain the more I’d pay, the longer the lay off, the more I’d pay. A very pointless exercise for sure, but I can’t help myself 
So, my question to you, what would you honestly pay to undo the accident? $20,000?
All being said, I hope you have a fast recovery


----------



## sb47

3:30 am update. She's really thumping now. Feels like it's in a vice hurts more now then when it happened. Oh the agony. Gonna be a long sleepless nigh tonight. Took 2 narcos and 2 Advil's and a soma for good measure. All they gave me was Acetaminophen with codeine #3. I didn't fill it cause that stuff makes me sick. Monday my friend, who has caner will get a refill of Hydro Morphine and will give me some. Sure wish I had some now.


----------



## farmer steve

This sucks SB. I know you split a lot of wood. Iv'e had a few black nails over the years but never drew blood. Hope you heal fast buddy.


----------



## sb47

Sitting here in agony I decided to run down to the all night pharmacy and get my meds filled. I figured i'm sitting here in agony at home, might as well be in agony while driving. 5:00 am on a sunday meant no traffic and no wait when I got there. I picked up the codeine #3 and an antibiotic. Even though codeine doesn't sit well for me, at this point anything is worth a try.


----------



## sb47

farmer steve said:


> This sucks SB. I know you split a lot of wood. Iv'e had a few black nails over the years but never drew blood. Hope you heal fast buddy.


I have my share of blood blisters and black finger tips, but crushing the end of my finger brings a whole new level of throbbing pain. Sleep is out of the question right now.


----------



## sb47

KarlD said:


> ....only joking, please no mashed up stumpy finger pics
> Whenever I get hurt I always ask myself “How much would I pay to undo what has just happened?” The greater the pain the more I’d pay, the longer the lay off, the more I’d pay. A very pointless exercise for sure, but I can’t help myself
> So, my question to you, what would you honestly pay to undo the accident? $20,000?
> All being said, I hope you have a fast recovery


Taking pictures was the last thing on my mind.


----------



## uniballer

Best wishes for your recovery.

I shortened my left thumb by a little bit (barely into the bone) about 10 years ago with a miter saw (always make sure the workpiece is firmly up against the fence). I am right-handed so I was really glad this injury was on my left. The OT people say that the thumb is a more disabling injury than any finger.

In my case, the ER people sewed the lopped end back on as a "biological bandage" that turned black and eventually fell off. No infection, and the recovery has been almost complete. The tip is not as well padded as before, and it looks a little funny on close examination. There is a tiny spot with no feeling at all.


----------



## sb47

2 Acetaminophen and Hydrocodone, plus 1 soma at 3:00 am and 1 Excedrin and 1 Acetaminophen with codeine # 3 at 5 am and the finger still hurts but I'm as high as a kite.


----------



## sb47

8:15 and my narcotic cocktail seems to be helping. Got a few hours of nap time. Still hurts but a lot more tolerable. I just noitced I didn't close up the chicken coop last night. Gates wide open. I wonder if I lost any birds last night. Gotta do a head count to see if they all made it.


----------



## sb47




----------



## Del_

Ouch!

Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Ouch!! I feel your pain, 52 years ago had a push mower flip over on me mowing a neighbors hill. Pushed mower away from me with my left hand and two fingers had tips hanging by a thread, index only had an inch slice. Was lucky when mother drove me to hospital and doctor started working on it, his buddy stopped in to see him and he was a plastic surgeon, asked if he wanted him to take a look and he put it back together. Hope yours turns out as well as mine did, took a lot of heat for giving every one the finger for a few months. Black nail happened from bolt on splitter wedge being to long, it's no longer long. I bet it feels better with your hand raised! May you gain full function, with a trouble free recovery.


----------



## uniballer

I almost forgot. There is hope for your guitar playing. Top 10 Musicians with Missing or Damaged Fingers


----------



## farmer steve

That's a butt pucker for sure @sb47. Guess what I'll be thinking about the next time I run the splitter?


----------



## sb47

Went back to the er today to make sure everything is normal and no infection setting in. They said the bone in the finger tip was crushed so they don't expect it to heal being that it's crushed like dust. I will go to a specialist tomorrow so we will see what they say.


----------



## sb47

KarlD said:


> ....only joking, please no mashed up stumpy finger pics
> Whenever I get hurt I always ask myself “How much would I pay to undo what has just happened?” The greater the pain the more I’d pay, the longer the lay off, the more I’d pay. A very pointless exercise for sure, but I can’t help myself
> So, my question to you, what would you honestly pay to undo the accident? $20,000?
> All being said, I hope you have a fast recovery


I'd pay a lot to have my finger back. I don't know whats worse. Not being able to play or being able to pick my nose. Sometimes you need that finger nail to pry those crusted bugger's loose.


----------



## sb47

ER Dr's are only there to patch you up. A specialist may be able to fix it. I'm hopping they can fix it. I would rather be ahead of it then be behind.
I din't want to here "well if you just came in sooner, I could have fixed it"


----------



## sb47

No splitting wood for awhile. Customers will have to load them selves till I heal up.


----------



## Tobystihl

I know it's looking a bit gruesome at the moment, but you'll be amazed how much better it will look when healed...
Ask me how I know..... (over the years, I've broken nearly all my fingers and thumbs... )


----------



## Tigwelder83

Did simular, left index and middle, lost the index, but life goes on. Its been a few years now, but I hardly miss it, unless I'm giving a someone the peace sign


----------



## sb47

I cleaned the dressing and cleaned off some of the blood.


----------



## CentaurG2

Ouch! You need to go find a mad doctor that specializes in leaches. Get a couple of the slimy buggers on the end of that finger let them work their magic. Get things moving again.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hirudo_medicinalis


----------



## North by Northwest

sb47 said:


> I never thought I would have to post on this thread but here I am.
> This afternoon I was working up some splits as I have done for many many years when all of the sudden it got me.
> While running the splitter I some how managed to put my finger where it didn't belong and before I could react, it was to late.
> I crushed the end of my index finger on my left hand to the point where it was curshed and just hanging on by a small piece of flesh.
> It happened so fast I had no chance to react. My first thought was a band aid ain't gonna fix this one.
> Went strait to the ER where they did the best they could to stitch it back on, but according to the doc, I'm gonna lose the end of my finger at the first knuckle.
> I'm going to a specialist on Monday but I'm not expecting to keep it. Doc said in most cases the end of the finger is the hardest to save. The end was snow white and was completely numb and didn't have any blood flow to it so it's probably gonna die and fall off or they will have to remove it. It didn't bleed much at all but it sure smarted a good bit. The ER doc's were great. It was a slow day for them so they got me strait in with no wait. Can't say enough good things about the hospital and the 5 doctors that worked on me. I think the hardest thing for me is I play guitar and I may not be able to play anymore. That and learning how to pick my nose with my middle finger. I'm still hoping that it can be saved but not holding my breath. Word to the wise. Never put your finger where it don't belong. I can't wait for the middle of the night throbbing to keep me up at night.I'll keep you posted after see a specialist.


Damm. , sorry to hear about your injury , on the up side one less fingernail to trim . Seriously , hope all goes well with the specialist bud !


----------



## sb47

I went to the surgeon that the ER recommended today. He took a large needle and poked the blackened end of my finger all the way to the bone and no blood. That means there is no blood going to that part of my finger. I think that part of my finger is dead and will have to come off. He wants me to wait another 10 days to see what happens. He spent all of about 5 min with me and charged me 200 bucks and did nothing but poke the end of my finger with a needle. The whole end of my finger is completely black now.


----------



## holeycow

sb47 said:


> I cleaned the dressing and cleaned off some of the blood.



it's hard to "like" those pics.

hope you are a little better by today (less pain)

btw, "nice finger, shame about the face"


----------



## sb47

holeycow said:


> it's hard to "like" those pics.
> 
> hope you're a little better by today (less pain)
> 
> btw, "nice finger, shame about the face"



I was not happy with what the first doc said and did, so I called his partner and made another appointment in the morning to get a second opinion. He said sometimes they have to wait to see what it does, but it's not looking good to me. I'm sure I'm gonna loose some or all of the end of my finger. It's black and greenish looking with no feeling in it what so ever. He poked it with a large needle and there was no feeling or blood flow what so ever. That tells me that part is already dead. Gonna be another long night tonight with the throbbing and pain. A lot of emotions going on. Disappointment, anger, frustration and anxiety. Fearing the worst, hopping for the best.


----------



## holeycow

It could be way, way, way worse as far as an injury goes. You're good.

chicks dig scars. You just have to come up with a better story than you pulled a boner with your splitter. You know, some kinda ninja **** or somethin'

still unfortunate and a son-of-***** though.


----------



## Woodanhor

sb47 said:


> I was not happy with what the first doc said and did, so I called his partner and made another appointment in the morning to get a second opinion. He said sometimes they have to wait to see what it does, but it's not looking good to me. I'm sure I'm gonna loose some or all of the end of my finger. It's black and greenish looking with no feeling in it what so ever. He poked it with a large needle and there was no feeling or blood flow what so ever. That tells me that part is already dead. Gonna be another long night tonight with the throbbing and pain. A lot of emotions going on. Disappointment, anger, frustration and anxiety. Fearing the worst, hopping for the best.


Sorry man hope you find enough comfort to get some rest tonight


----------



## sb47

Woodanhor said:


> Sorry man hope you find enough comfort to get some rest tonight


Thanks. I ran out of the good meds. I only have Tylenol #3 now. I'm only getting short naps in. No good long sleeps available.


----------



## Stonesforbrains

God watch over you sb47. I’m just a hack that helps neighbors split wood and I always tell everyone who helps me that, we are to watch over everyone’s hands while splitting, loading and staking cause it only takes a second. If anyone sees anything that’s not right, they are to holler stop! I showed your pictures to my wife, only because she is the most impatient helper and I wanted her to understand why I am always telling her to slow down and I am not picking on her in front of the other family helping put up wood for the oldie neighbors. I hope you don’t mind. Speedy recovery and again God watch over you, please and Amen.


----------



## full chizel

Why wait 10 days and risk a major infection. You can see its dying already and is gonna have to come off so they should spare you the pain and risk by just removing it so you can get on with healing


----------



## sb47

Stonesforbrains said:


> God watch over you sb47. I’m just a hack that helps neighbors split wood and I always tell everyone who helps me that, we are to watch over everyone’s hands while splitting, loading and staking cause it only takes a second. If anyone sees anything that’s not right, they are to holler stop! I showed your pictures to my wife, only because she is the most impatient helper and I wanted her to understand why I am always telling her to slow down and I am not picking on her in front of the other family helping put up wood for the oldie neighbors. I hope you don’t mind. Speedy recovery and again God watch over you, please and Amen.



Thanks and yes if it helps someone stay safe then use it.


----------



## sb47

full chizel said:


> Why wait 10 days and risk a major infection. You can see its dying already and is gonna have to come off so they should spare you the pain and risk by just removing it so you can get on with healing


I agree, I called the doc back this afternoon and scheduled another appointment in the morning. I'd rather stay ahead of it then be behind it. I'm going to see if they will just take it off. I don't want to loose the whole finger. It's starting to swell and feels like it may start to get infected. I may even just go to the ER again tonight.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Try to keep your hand above heart level to reduce swelling and throbbing. Whatever you and your doctor decide, hope your recovery goes well, with best outcome. Tylenol does nothing for inflammation, naproxen (aleve or generic) and ibuprofen (motrin or generic) do. Ask your doctor.


----------



## sb47

I had to go back to the ER last night because it looked like an infection was setting in. Doc hit me up with another antibiotic shot and a new oral antibiotic. I called yesterday and set up an appointment with a orthopedic surgeon for this morning. Arived 10 min early and wated almost 2 hours. People coming in and going but they made me sit there and wait. I finally got up and left.


----------



## full chizel

If you have no feeling in it and you’re already on antibiotics wack it off with a hatchet


----------



## Deleted member 117362

sb47 said:


> I had to go back to the ER last night because it looked like an infection was setting in. Doc hit me up with another antibiotic shot and a new oral antibiotic. I called yesterday and set up an appointment with a orthopedic surgeon for this morning. Arived 10 min early and wated almost 2 hours. People coming in and going but they made me sit there and wait. I finally got up and left.


Do not give up. Had an appointment with surgeon in TC, sitting in office and get a call on cell phone that I was late and would still be billed for office call. Really? Call local hospital and ask if they have orthopedic surgeon on staff, you need to be seen now!


----------



## Ted Jenkins

SB I really understand what you are going through. What I found with any any injury is not to let issue be dormant. Keep fingers moving and blood circulating best as possible. I have several fingers shorter than the rest and not a big deal. Several motor cycle related, but my earlier injuries are the worst that are not not race related. One finger got mashed and now joint does not work. Ortho doctor said he would remove for about $2,000 with my insurance, but declined. I am grateful my pain tolerance is very high so rarely need any drugs. I still do have plenty of tramadol which I think will help if all else fails. Drugs can be quite habit forming just ask how I know. Plenty of nerves in fingers so they can keep one quite alert for a long time. Thanks


----------



## jrider

Well that’s fairly disgusting looking. Best of luck with it


----------



## TBS

Sorry to see that happen to you SB, hope you can get that taken care of quick! I hope it doesn't get infected further down. I almost lost the tip of my middle finger when it got smashed between the bed and lift gate on a one ton truck.


----------



## sb47

Well I finally wised up and called Ben Taub hospital where they treat all the trauma patients for Houston. That's where all the police and fire people say is the best place to get treatment. They said the end of my finger was dead and infected and it was a good that I came in when I did. They ended up taking the end of my finger off at the first knuckle. Man it's weird watching someone cut your finger off and probe around your bloody stump with metal tools. It sucks I had to loose the end of my finger but the doc said a finger infection like I had can go real bad real quick. I spent about 8 hours in the trauma center and ER. They gave me more meds and did a IV antibiotic on me. I'm home now eating fast food and getting ready to try and get some rest and maybe some sleep. Thanks for all the get well wishes and concerns and if anything be careful. Things can happen so quick and nothing will be the same when it does. I am trying to look at the glass as half full because I know some have it way worse then I do. The pictures show how nasty it was looking before they took it off. Sorry for the gruesome pics but that's what it looked like before it went to Ben Taub ER.


----------



## farmer steve

I was splitting yesterday and thought of you and realized i hadn't look at this thread for a day or so. Sucks that you had this happen and the first docs didn't do sh1t. Hope the healing goes well buddy.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

sb47 said:


> Well I finally wised up and called Ben Taub hospital where they treat all the trauma patients for Houston. That's where all the police and fire people say is the best place to get treatment. They said the end of my finger was dead and infected and it was a good that I came in when I did. They ended up taking the end of my finger off at the first knuckle. Man it's weird watching someone cut your finger off and probe around your bloody stump with metal tools. It sucks I had to loose the end of my finger but the doc said a finger infection like I had can go real bad real quick. I spent about 8 hours in the trauma center and ER. They gave me more meds and did a IV antibiotic on me. I'm home now eating fast food and getting ready to try and get some rest and maybe some sleep. Thanks for all the get well wishes and concerns and if anything be careful. Things can happen so quick and nothing will be the same when it does. I am trying to look at the glass as half full because I know some have it way worse then I do. The pictures show how nasty it was looking before they took it off. Sorry for the gruesome pics but that's what it looked like before it went to Ben Taub ER.View attachment 859868
> View attachment 859869



I am really glad you had the good sense to realize that some thing was not right. If deep infection had set in what a world of hurt that could have been. I work alone much of the time and try to be careful. Things do happen and we loose concentration from time to time. I remember going racing one time with my broken finger flopping all over the place. My son son nagged me until I loaded up the bikes and away we went. My son said nothing wrong here until he pulled it. Then he said maybe now is not the time to be riding. too late. My fault for trying to raise a son. Thanks


----------



## sb47

I am in the processes of going through the government maze to try and get some financial assistance to help with the cost. I am retired with very little income from wood sales witch have been very slow this summer dew to the covid thing. I'm trying to apply for a Gold card. I have lived and worked in the same state and county all my life and have paid my share of taxes both income, tax, property tax and school tax for the last 50 years. If them damn illegals can get financial assistance, I should be able to get it to. I feel like I have already paid for it and deserve to get some help. I have been to the Er 4 times since Saturday evening and am racking up a huge bill. No way can I afford the cost of paying out of pocket for any more health care. Without insurance you get pushed to the side and can't get any help. I have been making phones ring all over trying to get help and no luck so far.


----------



## sb47

I applied for Obama care on line this morning and my phone has rang 30 times from people wanting to sell me health care insurance starting at 400 to 600 a month. When they find out that I have no income and have been living off selling off all my assets for the past 8 years, they get very rude and hang up. I thought Obamacare was to help people in my situation. Apparently not. I called the SS administration office and they are closed dew to covid and you have to make an appointment and they said they are booked up for at least 45 days and want me to call back and try again in two weeks. So much for the so called affordable care act. You call these places that are supposed to help you and it a freaking automated maze and you can't find out anything. They just give you the run around. I guess I'm just gonna have to depend on the local ER's to get help.


----------



## sb47

I have paid my income taxes sinces I was 16 years old. I have been paying my property taxes for 40 years and school taxes for 40 years. I have lived in the same place for 53 years and I have paid my dues. These damn illegals come here and get free everything and I can't get ****. WTF.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Many medical facilities get federal grants to help. I would be talking to billing departments, set up a payment plan, $20-40 a month, keep it out of collection.


----------



## sb47

Duce said:


> Many medical facilities get federal grants to help. I would be talking to billing departments, set up a payment plan, $20-40 a month, keep it out of collection.



In Texas they can not refuse you health care at an Er for any reason. You may end up racking up a huge bill but they can not refuse you treatment. You also have the right to accept or refuse any kind of treatment. They can not hold you in solitary confinement or miss treat you in any way. They gave me a list of all the things they can and can't do. But they must treat you if you ask for it. Sure they will bill you later but they have to treat you.I'm 60 so it will be 5 years before I can collect SS benefits. I need it now. With my age all my previous health issues are starting to catch up to me. I have broken my back, in a car wreck. I have a bulging disk in my neck from hitting the roof while driving an 18 wheeler, I have broken both ankles. Disk located my hip. I have dislocated both my shoulders twice. I have broken both wrist. Countless concussions from motocross. I'm a beat up old mess from a lifetime of injuries. I have a lot of bad days when I just can't do much because something hurts. Most of the things I have had I have just suffered through it and walked it off because I couldn't afford any treatment. Now all that stuff is pilling up and coming back to haunt me.


----------



## clint53

SB47
I'm sorry to see this. You will heal and learn how to do without it. 
I have a friend that had his left arm pulled off in a paper mill accident in 1969. It's surprising what he can do. To watch him tie his shoes is a eye opener.
I had another friend that had a rare form of cancer. Every time I saw him I would ask how he was doing. He knew I wasn't just greeting him, but I really wanted to know. Sometimes he would share how he was, but most of the time he would say "There's always someone worse off." I think of that statement a lot. Cancer finally got him after 19 years.
You will play the guitar again. Just believe you can.
Clint


----------



## sb47

Did the first dressing change and got the first look at the finger 24 hours after post op. Did a 15 min soak in anti bacterial soap and water and a Betadine wash.


----------



## KarlD

That’s looking better


----------



## full chizel

sb47 said:


> Did the first dressing change and got the first look at the finger 24 hours after post op. Did a 15 min soak in anti bacterial soap and water and a Betadine wash.View attachment 860038
> View attachment 860039
> View attachment 860040


It looks much better


----------



## holeycow

it looks like a finger; only smaller


----------



## sb47

It's feeling better much as well. The pain has improved a lot. It hurt quite a bit after the anesthesia wore off from the surgery the first night. But it's feeling much better. If I can keep it from getting infected again it should heal OK. I'm still on heavy antibiotics but I have cut down on the pain meds. I was able to get some narcos from a friend that I like much better then the oxycodone they gave me. I don't like the oxy at all. It makes me sick to my stomach and gives me the shakes. Codeine doesn't sit well with me at all. Trumps war on opioids has made it very hard to get these days. They use to give narcos out like candy but there almost impossible to get these days. I can tolerate the narcos much better and they don't get me high like the oxy does. I have a racing buddy that has cancer and can get the narcos so I hate to get them from him but he doesn't use them. He had a problem with drugs and doesn't take them for that reason. I hate to get them illegally but if that's what I have to do, then I'll do it.
I have to take the codeine every 4 to 6 hours and it still doesn't help the pain much. The narcos work much better for me and I only have to take one every 12 hours and I don't have any adverse reactions like I do with codeine. I don't feel high with the narcos like I do with the codeine. It's been over 12 hours since I took a narco and I don't hurt near as much. With the infection gone the pain is much less and I can go much longer between doses. I'm only going to take the narcos as little as possible. It's a shame I can't get what helps me the best legally.


----------



## holeycow

you raced. you crashed. you hurt. you recovered. without meds. try to stay off that ****! Especially the oxycontin. It is highly addictive and you just need more and more.


----------



## sb47

holeycow said:


> you raced. you crashed. you hurt. you recovered. without meds. try to stay off that ****! Especially the oxycontin. It is highly addictive and you just need more and more.


No I had pain meds for most of my racing injuries. I just obtained them illegally. I don't have any issues stopping them once I have recovered. I never take them for very long without taking a break from them. I don't like the ones that get me high. That's not why I take them. Hell I don't even drink. I don't like being high at all. I haven't drank alcohol for over 30 years. Sometimes we all need a little help when the pain becomes unbearable.


----------



## sb47

Did another antibiotic soak and scrubbed the whole hand down with a tooth brush and betadine, then a new dressing. Doing my best to keep it clean and sterile. Gotta keep that infection from coming back.


----------



## sundance

sb47 said:


> In Texas they can not refuse you health care at an Er for any reason. You may end up racking up a huge bill but they can not refuse you treatment. You also have the right to accept or refuse any kind of treatment. They can not hold you in solitary confinement or miss treat you in any way. They gave me a list of all the things they can and can't do. But they must treat you if you ask for it. Sure they will bill you later but they have to treat you.I'm 60 so it will be 5 years before I can collect SS benefits. I need it now. With my age all my previous health issues are starting to catch up to me. I have broken my back, in a car wreck. I have a bulging disk in my neck from hitting the roof while driving an 18 wheeler, I have broken both ankles. Disk located my hip. I have dislocated both my shoulders twice. I have broken both wrist. Countless concussions from motocross. I'm a beat up old mess from a lifetime of injuries. I have a lot of bad days when I just can't do much because something hurts. Most of the things I have had I have just suffered through it and walked it off because I couldn't afford any treatment. Now all that stuff is pilling up and coming back to haunt me.


I don't necessarily recommend it but you can collect a reduced SS benefit at 62. It will still be reduced at 65, just less. Your full retirement age is probably 67. Medicare will apply at 65.


----------



## Brad Krause

Hey SB, thank you for sharing. Just the other day I was thinking of how nice a fast splitter would be instead of an axe, but the danger involved...

Man, you...I don't know what to say. Stay strong, this will be behind you and you'll be another year down the road before you know it.

God bless.


----------



## sb47

sundance said:


> I don't necessarily recommend it but you can collect a reduced SS benefit at 62. It will still be reduced at 65, just less. Your full retirement age is probably 67. Medicare will apply at 65.


Taking SS early severely reduces your benefits as you may well know. That will be may last option. I think you loose 6% for every year you take it early.
If I take it at 62 I'll only get $825 a month. But If I wait till 67 I'll get $2,214 a month. That almost 3 times more if I wait.

My property taxes on my land and house plus out buildings is valued at a little over 800,60 thousand. I wish someone would offer me that to buy my land. I'd sell in a hart beat.


----------



## sb47

Brad Krause said:


> Hey SB, thank you for sharing. Just the other day I was thinking of how nice a fast splitter would be instead of an axe, but the danger involved...
> 
> Man, you...I don't know what to say. Stay strong, this will be behind you and you'll be another year down the road before you know it.
> 
> God bless.


Thanks. I'm kinda sitting idle while I heal so sharing gives me something to do with my time. I can't really do much right now because I don't want to re injure it or get another infection. Getting an infection in the bone is very serious and can lead to very bad things. If my experience can help others think about staying safe then all the better. What I am going through may seem hard but I know people that have it way worse then I do. Just last night I was informed that a very close friend of mine just found out he has a brain tumor and will have to have it removed. Another good friend is a diabetic and had her lower leg amputated. My brother is on dialysis and has to go in every other day and sit for 6 hours while they filter his blood. I could give many more examples of people I know that have it way worse then I do. Loosing my finger is nothing compared to others. Yes it sucks but things can always be worse. Be safe and work safe. Power tools can mess you up in a blink of an eye.


----------



## sundance

sb47 said:


> Taking SS early severely reduces your benefits as you may well know. That will be may last option. I think you loose 6% for every year you take it early.
> If I take it at 62 I'll only get $825 a month. But If I wait till 67 I'll get $2,214 a month. That almost 3 times more if I wait.
> 
> My property taxes on my land and house plus out buildings is valued at a little over 800,60 thousand. I wish someone would offer me that to buy my land. I'd sell in a hart beat.


From SSA:

In the case of _early retirement_, a benefit is reduced 5/9 of one percent for each month before normal retirement age, up to 36 months. If the number of months exceeds 36, then the benefit is further reduced 5/12 of one percent per month.


For example, if the number of reduction months is 60 (the maximum number for retirement at 62 when normal retirement age is 67), then the benefit is reduced by 30 percent. This maximum reduction is calculated as 36 months times 5/9 of 1 percent _plus_ 24 months times 5/12 of 1 percent.

A 30% reduction from $2,214 would be about $1,550 not $825. Still substantial but also 5 more years of payments. Get good numbers and work through it.


----------



## sb47

sundance said:


> From SSA:
> 
> In the case of _early retirement_, a benefit is reduced 5/9 of one percent for each month before normal retirement age, up to 36 months. If the number of months exceeds 36, then the benefit is further reduced 5/12 of one percent per month.
> 
> 
> For example, if the number of reduction months is 60 (the maximum number for retirement at 62 when normal retirement age is 67), then the benefit is reduced by 30 percent. This maximum reduction is calculated as 36 months times 5/9 of 1 percent _plus_ 24 months times 5/12 of 1 percent.
> 
> A 30% reduction from $2,214 would be about $1,550 not $825. Still substantial but also 5 more years of payments. Get good numbers and work through it.


Thanks. I got that information directly from my SS statement that they sent me showing all my earnings from when I first started working. I get that statement about every 10 years showing what I have earned and what my benefits will be. It was dated 2009. I couldn't find the one from 2019 so it is a 10 year old statement.


----------



## sundance

sb47 said:


> Thanks. I got that information directly from my SS statement that they sent me showing all my earnings from when I first started working. I get that statement about every 10 years showing what I have earned and what my benefits will be. It was dated 2009. I couldn't find the one from 2019 so it is a 10 year old statement.


Setup an online account. Up to date info that way.


----------



## sb47

sundance said:


> Setup an online account. Up to date info that way.


Why? They already have all my info


----------



## sb47

What ever you do do not go to the obamacare web site. I did that yesterday and simply typed the first number of my zip and all the other fields already had all my info pre loaded. My phone has rang none stop ever since from insurance agency's calling every 5 min wanting to give me a quote. The lowest quote was 400 bucks a month. When they find out I can't afford it and I have pre existing issues they get rude and hang up. I keep telling them to remove my number and the phone keeps ringing. I have been waiting on a call from my Dr and I have to answer. I've said Fcuk you more times then a drunk sailor. They will hound you to no end. I went back and counted the number of calls and since just yesterday I have gotten 78 calls wanting to sell me insurance. Don't do it.


----------



## sundance

sb47 said:


> Why? They already have all my info


They may have your info.....but if you're looking at 2009 from them then you don't have all their info like current estimated payments at various ages. Sounds like info you should have to try to plan things.


----------



## sb47

sundance said:


> They may have your info.....but if you're looking at 2009 from them then you don't have all their info like current estimated payments at various ages. Sounds like info you should have to try to plan things.



I have the 2019 statement somewhere, I just don't feel like looking for it.


----------



## sb47

Dew to having my finger amputated I've decided to sell my Larrivee' acoustic that I have had for 23 years. It's in absolutely mint condition.
Link to my CL add.


https://houston.craigslist.org/msg/d/houston-larrivee-accustic-6-string/7211340283.htmlhttps://houston.craigslist.org/msg/d/houston-larrivee-accustic-6-string/7211340283.html



I have a beautiful Larrivee L19 Leaf & Flower Accustic 6 string guitar that I bought from Guitar Canter on 05-28-99. Guitar was built on 02-15-1996 ....SR# 19-18640... Guitar was builtin at 1896 Victoria Diversion Vancouver B.C. Canada VSN 2K4.
Guitar is in mint condition with all original parts. Larrivee precision tuners and has Brazilian rosewood back and sides and head stock. With Cedar top. Mother of pearl binding and beautiful mother of pearl inlays. Thistle, mother of pearl inlay on head stock and beautiful mother of pearl inlays on ebony fret board. Ebony bridge with hand fitted dovetail neck joints. Larrivee exclusive symmetrical bracing design. Guitar was hand made by Larrivee Luthiers. Comes with original Larrivee' hard shell case. I have all documentation that came with the guitar.
This a one owner guitar and was to be my last lifetime guitar, but dew to a tragic accident where I had to have a finger amputated on my left hand, I will no longer be able to play anymore. This guitar has a beautiful tone equal to any of the best Martin D45 guitars that cost 5 times the cost. It breaks my heart to have to let this guitar go. I had planned to keep it for a lifetime. No dents, scratches or blemishes of any kind. It is in mint condition in every way. Studio used only. Never giged with it. It's always been stored in a special cedar lined climate controlled environment.
I' need the money to help pay for my medical cost from having my finger amputated. Guitar is 24 years old and you will not find one in better condition. When I say mint condition, I mean it looks just as beautiful as the date I bought it. After 24 years the tone has only gotten better.
If interested please call Dennis at 713-725-2051 (NO TEXT PLEASE) and no low ball offers.
Thanks for looking and god bless.
Asking $2,700 and the only reason I would even think of selling is with only 3 fingers left on my left hand I just will not be able to play it anymore. I need to cover my huge medical cost from the amputation. 714-725-2052


----------



## Woodanhor

sb47 said:


> Dew to having my finger amputated I've decided to sell my Larrivee' acoustic that I have had for 23 years. It's in absolutely mint condition.
> Link to my CL add.
> 
> 
> https://houston.craigslist.org/msg/d/houston-larrivee-accustic-6-string/7211340283.htmlhttps://houston.craigslist.org/msg/d/houston-larrivee-accustic-6-string/7211340283.html
> 
> 
> 
> I have a beautiful Larrivee L19 Leaf & Flower Accustic 6 string guitar that I bought from Guitar Canter on 05-28-99. Guitar was built on 02-15-1996 ....SR# 19-18640... Guitar was builtin at 1896 Victoria Diversion Vancouver B.C. Canada VSN 2K4.
> Guitar is in mint condition with all original parts. Larrivee precision tuners and has Brazilian rosewood back and sides and head stock. With Cedar top. Mother of pearl binding and beautiful mother of pearl inlays. Thistle, mother of pearl inlay on head stock and beautiful mother of pearl inlays on ebony fret board. Ebony bridge with hand fitted dovetail neck joints. Larrivee exclusive symmetrical bracing design. Guitar was hand made by Larrivee Luthiers. Comes with original Larrivee' hard shell case. I have all documentation that came with the guitar.
> This a one owner guitar and was to be my last lifetime guitar, but dew to a tragic accident where I had to have a finger amputated on my left hand, I will no longer be able to play anymore. This guitar has a beautiful tone equal to any of the best Martin D45 guitars that cost 5 times the cost. It breaks my heart to have to let this guitar go. I had planned to keep it for a lifetime. No dents, scratches or blemishes of any kind. It is in mint condition in every way. Studio used only. Never giged with it. It's always been stored in a special cedar lined climate controlled environment.
> I' need the money to help pay for my medical cost from having my finger amputated. Guitar is 24 years old and you will not find one in better condition. When I say mint condition, I mean it looks just as beautiful as the date I bought it. After 24 years the tone has only gotten better.
> If interested please call Dennis at 713-725-2051 (NO TEXT PLEASE) and no low ball offers.
> Thanks for looking and god bless.
> Asking $2,700 and the only reason I would even think of selling is with only 3 fingers left on my left hand I just will not be able to play it anymore. I need to cover my huge medical cost from the amputation. 714-725-2052View attachment 860403
> View attachment 860403
> View attachment 860404
> View attachment 860404
> View attachment 860405
> View attachment 860407


Beautiful guitar I know you need the money

I hope you heal well and if playing guitar is in your heart please dont give up playing if it helps your soul


----------



## sb47

Woodanhor said:


> Beautiful guitar I know you need the money
> 
> I hope you heal well and if playing guitar is in your heart please dont give up playing if it helps your soul


I have been ready to sell that guitar long before my accident and thats not why I put it up for sale. I'm keeping my Les Paul because thats what I like to play the most and I'm gonna wait till I heal up before I try to play again. Maybe because I lost the end of my finger I may get some sympathy and get a little more for it. I can use my situation as a marketing tool to get a better price. My Les Paul ain't going anywhere. I don't need a high end accustic. And if I decide to start back playing an accustic, I can sell my 2700 dollar Larrivee' and get a cheaper one. There are plenty of 500 dollar guitars that are good guitars. Electrics are much easier to play then an acoustic and I enjoy playing electric much better anyway. I'm gonna wait till I heal up good before I start trying again. I'm sure I can adapt. I have played on stage with ZZ top, Ted Nugent, 3 doors down, Kings X and many more and it was always with an electric. The loss of my finger really has nothing to do with wanting to get rid of that one. I have other guitars to play on. Expensive guitars don't always sound any better then a cheaper one. It's the exotic woods and that it's hand made and not a production guitar. I can sell my 2700 dollar high end guitar and buy one for 500 bucks and pocket the extra 2200 dollars.


----------



## Woodanhor

sb47 said:


> I have been ready to sell that guitar long before my accident and thats not why I put it up for sale. I'm keeping my Les Paul because thats what I like to play the most and I'm gonna wait till I heal up before I try to play again. Maybe because I lost the end of my finger I may get some sympathy and get a little more for it. I can use my situation as a marketing tool to get a better price. My Les Paul ain't going anywhere. I don't need a high end accustic. And if I decide to start back playing an accustic, I can sell my 2700 dollar Larrivee' and get a cheaper one. There are plenty of 500 dollar guitars that are good guitars. Electrics are much easier to play then an acoustic and I enjoy playing electric much better anyway. I'm gonna wait till I heal up good before I start trying again. I'm sure I can adapt. I have played on stage with ZZ top, Ted Nugent, 3 doors down, Kings X and many more and it was always with an electric. The loss of my finger really has nothing to do with wanting to get rid of that one. I have other guitars to play on. Expensive guitars don't always sound any better then a cheaper one. It's the exotic woods and that it's hand made and not a production guitar. I can sell my 2700 dollar high end guitar and buy one for 500 bucks and pocket the extra 2200 dollars.


Great to hear your still up for playing**
I wish you well and heal up completely


----------



## sundance

sb47 said:


> I have the 2019 statement somewhere, I just don't feel like looking for it.


Obviously your choice. I think an on-line account makes sense for anyone. Making decisions from 10 year old data seems foolish. Assuming you're claiming your earnings things likely look different from 2009.


----------



## sb47

sundance said:


> Obviously your choice. I think an on-line account makes sense for anyone. Making decisions from 10 year old data seems foolish. Assuming you're claiming your earnings things likely look different from 2009.


it was only an example.


----------



## sundance

sb47 said:


> it was only an example.


@sb47: I apologize. I thought you were offering a real situation and it appeared incorrect so I tried to offer some thoughts. Sorry for intruding.


----------



## sb47

Went to the doctor today for my follow up exam and he said everything is looking very good. Infection is gone and it's starting to heal nicely. He wants me to start working on mobility because after a week of it being immobilized it's a little stiff. It will still be a few weeks before it heals completely over.


----------



## sb47

Well I got back on the horse today. I finished up the batch of post oak I was working on when I crushed my finger and got set up to do some more tomorrow. Sure was hot today, but the main thing is getting back at it. I'm glad it's not cold, that would make it hurt a lot more.I'll live and adapt. I gotta start using that hand and get that finger to loosen up. It's still a bit stiff from being wrapped up for a week. This morning I couldn't bend it at all, but now in just a few hours of work I can bend it a little bit.I keep it covered when I'm working but the doc said I should let some air get to it to help it heal.


----------



## KarlD

How’s the finger doing?


----------



## sb47

KarlD said:


> How’s the finger doing?


Not sure to be honest. I've never had anything amputated before. It seems to be doing ok I guess. I'm still keeping a full dressing on it most of the time and only letting it get air about an hour a day. It's very sore and burns and stings from time to time. I'm having some phantom pain where it feels like the end of my finger stings and itches where the finger is gone. From the way it looks it's gonna have a kind of V shape and not a nice round nub. I go back to the doc next Monday. May need some plastic surgery to get a nice round nub but I'll ask about that when I go back. I'm sure they will wait till it heals first before doing any of that. I don't think it's gonna fill in on it's own. Still on the antibiotics but only down to twice a day on the pain meds. Not sure how long it will take to heal. That finger is really tight as far as bending it. I can only bend the middle joint about 10 to 15 degrees. I try to keep bending it in hops it will loosen up. I think the infection is under control though. It's just really sore and still hurts a good bit. Still keeping my work load down to a minimum, witch is giving me to much idle time.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## KarlD

Well as long as the infection is dealt with it will only get better from here. Keep us updated as it improves


----------



## Del_

I'm glad to hear that you finger is coming along good.


----------



## sb47

I'm heading out to mow some grass. It really doesn't need it but I need something light duty to do. Riding the mower around is pretty light duty and it will give me something to do.


----------



## farmer steve

Good to hear it's improving SB. Don't over do it.


----------



## sb47

farmer steve said:


> Good to hear it's improving SB. Don't over do it.


Yesterday marked 2 weeks since my accident and 11 days from when they removed the finger. Not sure how long it will take to heal but I suspect at least 2 to 3 more weeks, if not longer. Thats if it heals perfectly and they don't have to do anything else to it. It does feel like it's healing though. It's just gonna take some time. I did pick up the Les Paul last night for a few min just to see if I could play with just 3 fingers and that's not happening. To many cords depend on the index finger to pull off. Once I can put a slide on that finger I may try to start to play with a slide. I'm just gonna have to wait and see. My mowing only lasted about an hour and a half till I was done. I mowed about 3/4 of my 3 1/2 acres. That 48'' belly mower knocks it out pretty fast.


----------



## sb47

I'm not a laze person so it's hard to sit still and do nothing. I may go back out and blow some leaves in a bit. I can do that with one hand.


----------



## sb47

Finger seems better and I'm not having as much pain with it. It's sore as hell though. Healing seems good but slow and I have spots that still have no skin yet. I'm off the antibiotics tomorrow and it's been a few days without any pain meds. Going to doc Monday for a check up. I'm going crazy on light duty and getting cabin fever. Weather is great and I got wood to split but still trying to stay away from heavy work for now. I won't lie, I'm going up and down emotionally but I'm getting to the point where I'm just ready to heal and get past this and move on.


----------



## clint53

sb47 said:


> Finger seems better and I'm not having as much pain with it. It's sore as hell though. Healing seems good but slow and I have spots that still have no skin yet. I'm off the antibiotics tomorrow and it's been a few days without any pain meds. Going to doc Monday for a check up. I'm going crazy on light duty and getting cabin fever. Weather is great and I got wood to split but still trying to stay away from heavy work for now. I won't lie, I'm going up and down emotionally but I'm getting to the point where I'm just ready to heal and get past this and move on.


Good news. It could have been much worse.
I wish I was close by and could come and split for you.
Take care.
Clint


----------



## holeycow

It sounds like you are beginning to deal with it physically and emotionally. Good for you!

it's only been a couple of weeks. I imagine it will take a couple of months to even start to approach familiarity.


----------



## sb47

holeycow said:


> It sounds like you are beginning to deal with it physically and emotionally. Good for you!
> 
> it's only been a couple of weeks. I imagine it will take a couple of months to even start to approach familiarity.


I try to tell myself how much worse things can be and I have a friend that has gone through chemo 3 times and just had a large tuoer removed from his brain just about a week ago. I went to see him after he got home the other day and he gave me a big ol hug and said "every day above ground is a good day" and he is so right. My thing happened in an instant and the instant I saw my finger dangling there I already knew things had just changed for me for ever. But I'm getting tired of being hurt and I'm ready to just get better and move on with it. I've got some rehab to go through yet as that finger is as tight as a guitar string. Still can't bend it more then 10 to 15 degrees. I hope it loosens up a lot more but that's gonna take time and a lot of work. Having been hurt many times before I know that healing will take time.


----------



## sb47

clint53 said:


> Good news. It could have been much worse.
> I wish I was close by and could come and split for you.
> Take care.
> Clint


Thanks clint53
I would take you up on that and give you all the profits from it. I hate to see my inventory get low and if I don't get busy soon I may run out in a few months when sales would b at it's highest. That's gonna be a hit that will come down the road in a few months. Thanks for the offer, I need some company. At least during the covid lock down I could stay busy splitting wood. I've mowed the grass almost everyday just to have something to do. Yard looks good though.
I did vote last week in person. Not gonna let anything stop me from that.


----------



## sb47

Ok people. At some point kids may ask what happened to my finger. A customer said his friend that has a missing finger told the kid he was picking his nose and a mean bugger bit it off. lol Thats a good one.
I need some more funny come backs. Lets hear them.


----------



## clint53

sb47 said:


> Ok people. At some point kids may ask what happened to my finger. A customer said his friend that has a missing finger told the kid he was picking his nose and a mean bugger bit it off. lol Thats a good one.
> I need some more funny come backs. Lets hear them.


Not a joke but true story.
I had a friend that in the heat of a battle stuck his finger in his soon to be X wife's face and she tried to bite it off.
Then the dog got involved and tried to bite him.


----------



## sb47

I went to the plastic surgeon today. He didn't like how it was healing. Said I had some nerve damage and some other things going on. I can't remember the medical terms. They opened it all back up and cut out some more bone and flesh out of it and stitched it back up. So I'm basically starting all over again. It's a little shorter then it was but it's rounded over much better then it was. It's still numb from the local and I can't wait for it to start throbbing again. I have a feeling it's gonna be a long night. No infection though so thats good. He wants to see me in a week.


----------



## Woodanhor

sb47 said:


> opened it all back up and cut out some more bone and flesh out of it and stitched it back


Im glad to hear you're doing well
That sentence above makes me cringe


----------



## sb47

Woodanhor said:


> Im glad to hear you're doing well
> That sentence above makes me cringe


I sat there and watched them do it.


----------



## Doorfx

The healing and slow time is the hardest. Take it slow and let it heal. You will be happy you did!


----------



## sb47

Doorfx said:


> The healing and slow time is the hardest. Take it slow and let it heal. You will be happy you did!


Man they did a number on you.
It's the starting over that sucks. I was almost 4 weeks into healing and they had to cut me up again.I hope that's the last time and it heals correctly now. I hate sitting around and waiting. I got work to do. But sit I will so I don't have to start over again. All that pain I went through and I have to go through it again.


----------



## farmer steve

Woodanhor said:


> Im glad to hear you're doing well
> That sentence above makes me cringe


Got a butt pucker when I read that. SB take it easy. I would be like you thinking about all the work that needs done but it will be there when you are done healing. Take care buddy.


----------



## Matt Schmitt

Three years ago I got my finger caught in a pinch point trying to move a fork on a gradall. Instead of tipping the forks all the way forward instead of about half way tipped, and sliding them I decided to lift and push, well I slipped and the fork came back down on the mast and skelotonized the end of my finger. Lucky for me the dr was an avid hunter and I explained how I needed my trigger finger lol. He took fat from my palm to rebuild my pad and then pulled skin over from the side of my finger to rebuild it all. I lost about my nail length but now it’s one less nail to cut haha! The pins were for a fracture mine looked black but he actually moved a vessel up my finger to get more blood and it healed good.


----------



## Matt Schmitt

It was by far the worst pain of my life 13 hrs after the operation once the numbing meds wore off. But all in all it’s healed and I’ve learned to deal with it well. My only issues are trying to start small nuts on bolts since the feeling isn’t great one the end of my finger. Don’t mind my dirty hand just got done changing oil and diff fluids in my trk and it’s a little stained.


----------



## Matt Schmitt

It’s been a little over three years now.


----------



## sb47

Matt Schmitt said:


> It’s been a little over three years now.


Man that makes me cringe, just looking at that. Looks like they saved most of it. Mine is gonna be a little shorter. I lost the first joint at the knuckle, about an inch off the end. They cut me up again the other day but it looks like I'm gonna have a rounder nub now. The temp was 50 today and I was out supervising a customer loading his truck and the temps had my finger aching something fierce. I'll be glad when it's healed up and I can see what I can still do with it.


----------



## Matt Schmitt

Ya even though I’ve got some blood flow this finger gets way colder then the rest now.


----------



## sb47

Today is Thursday just 3 days after they reconstructed the end of my finger. I'd say it's looking much better and is healing well. I'm sure it will be weeks before it heals but it's looking and feeling better. It's got a more rounded shape to it then it did before.


----------



## sean donato

Looks pretty good. Glad your in the mend!


----------



## sb47

I was counting something today and I realized I could only count to 9 1/2


----------



## Del_

sb47 said:


> I was counting something today and I realized I could only count to 9 1/2



You didn't lose the hole finger.




Just part of the one next to it!


----------



## rarefish383

Dang, SB, I only check out this forum about twice a year when I'm bored. I'm sure sorry to see you here. Glad you are healing up. I've had two friends loose their ring finger down two knuckles. Snagged their wedding ring and popped the finger off. They both said they never missed it, but theirs was not on the end. I was gonna make the joke about the nose pickin finger, but you had that covered. I know you are live and kickin, but I'm gonna throw a couple prayers your way, just for good measure.


----------



## sb47

rarefish383 said:


> Dang, SB, I only check out this forum about twice a year when I'm bored. I'm sure sorry to see you here. Glad you are healing up. I've had two friends loose their ring finger down two knuckles. Snagged their wedding ring and popped the finger off. They both said they never missed it, but theirs was not on the end. I was gonna make the joke about the nose pickin finger, but you had that covered. I know you are live and kickin, but I'm gonna throw a couple prayers your way, just for good measure.




Thanks 
Monday ( tomorrow) will be a week since they reconstructed it and it's healing much better now that I have skin covering most all of it. I found a few more inconveniences this weekend. I had a good weekend of sales and found counting money is different having to use a different finger. I was tying some bags closed and kept trying to use that finger on the string. Zipping my fly is different to. lol Not a big deal but my brain has been wired for 60 years of having 5 normal fingers. Everything we do with our hands is muscle memory so it will take time to rewire my brain. I have another Dr. appointment tomorrow. I'm sure it will just be a checkup cause it's looking pretty good to me. 
The problem now is the finger is still healing and sore and tender so I'm favoring and protecting it as I do things. Once it heals and is not sore anymore I can start using what I have left and things may get better. Typing is different. I make more typo's and have to go back and fix my mistakes. But it's definitely healing better now.
I was pushing a dolly and the vibration from the bumps was making my whole hand hurt. That makes me wounder how a saw is gonna feel. I might try cutting in a few days to see how that feels with the vibration in my hand. Might take a little time for that to go away. I'm sure I will find all kinds of things that will be different but manageable.


----------



## sb47

Doc said it looked good and I didn't need to come in anymore. It will still be a few more weeks before it heals up completely but no infection and it's healing well. It's still sore and tender but we are on the right track now. I was able to make a stop on my trip to the doc to pick up 2000 more bags and 2 more bolts of twine for my bagged wood inventory. The guy at the bag shop said they had 3 people from there shop die from the rona since all the madness started. So a missing finger ain't so bad after all. I'm gonna try the saw tomorrow and see how I deal with the vibration. I need to get back splitting wood. I sold 10 cords this weekend and I need to keep my inventory up for the coming winter. I've got about 40 cords of logs that have been sitting for about a year so they should dry fairly quick once I get them split. I've only got about 40 cords split in the big wood and about 50 cords split in the shorter 14'' wood for the bagged wood. Sick leave is over, time to get back to work.


----------



## sb47

I will have to say that the people at Ben Taub hospital have there chit together. The first visit to the ER I had to wait 3 hours before they got me into a room. But once there they kept me there for 5 hours while they ran test and did the amputation. But every appointment after that they got me in at the appointment time. Everyone was very nice and professional the whole time and were very sympathetic to my needs. 
I did find out that they put me on what they call an emergency Gold Card witch made all my visits almost free.
The ER visit was 30 bucks and all follow up visits were 3 dollars. They even comped my parking. I'm covered till the end of January under the emergency Gold Card. I have applied of a permanent Gold Card but still waiting for approval. 
If I ever need emergency care again, I know exactly where I'm going.


----------



## sb47

Today I was mowing grass and passed out while in motion. Tractor ran into a wood pile and my brother found me unresponsive. I don't know how long I was there and when I came to I had no idea where I was. Went to the ER and they said I might have had a stroke. I had scrapes on my arm and was not acting not right. I have never passed out before and I'm lucky the tractor didn't turn over on me. Guess I should not be driving till they figure what happened. I stopped the pain meds 2 weeks ago so I don't think that was it. First I loose my finger and I may have blacked out causing the accident and now it happened again. Guess I'm off power equipment till they find out whats going on. Something is going on but not sure what.


----------



## Del_

Sorry to hear it. 

Best of luck.


----------



## holeycow

Well that's disconcerting, to say the least.

Hopefully they come up with some reasons. 

Getting older sucks, in some ways.

Good Luck.


----------



## Ted Jenkins

SB quit whining as we have a bunch of work to do. I have one finger that got crushed while racing and it is just in the way most of the time. We will adjust. Trust me in that in five years we will have other concerns to worry about. At that time you will say what finger?? I have been thinking about a build with a 50% faster cycle time. And then maybe a adjustable log lift reducing the amount of time needed to have hand any where near the wedge. Then I think about SB and what would he say.. Thanks


----------



## Ted Jenkins

sb47 said:


> Today I was mowing grass and passed out while in motion. Tractor ran into a wood pile and my brother found me unresponsive. I don't know how long I was there and when I came to I had no idea where I was. Went to the ER and they said I might have had a stroke. I had scrapes on my arm and was not acting not right. I have never passed out before and I'm lucky the tractor didn't turn over on me. Guess I should not be driving till they figure what happened. I stopped the pain meds 2 weeks ago so I don't think that was it. First I loose my finger and I may have blacked out causing the accident and now it happened again. Guess I'm off power equipment till they find out whats going on. Something is going on but not sure what.



I have problems like that too and my best advice is to get a pesky dog that requires you to go for a good walk every day. By doing this it allows your heart to relax relieve stress and concern. I am betting you will get past this and have some wonderful stories to relate. Thanks


----------



## sb47

Ok it's been 40 days since my accident so I thought I give an update complete with pictures.
It's looking good and looks to be healing but I am still having issues.
Still can't bend that finger very much despite exorcising it and stretching it.
Still having some pain issues as well. I ran a saw for the first time the other day and the vibration was not an issue but not being able to bend it it sticks out and when the saw kicks around it hits the chain break bar and causes a lot of pain. Still having phantom pain and it feels like my finger is still there but when I go to rub it it's not there. I thought the vibration of the saw would bother me but it didn't. It's still very tender and sore as well.I'm still not gaining any flexibility yet. If in 30 more days I'm still having the same issues I will go back to the doc.
I have been trying to play the guitar some and I can still make some cords but many are difficult and some are impossible.
That finger still has some swelling in it as you can see in the photos.
Wood sales have been very good and I'm starting to get low on wood. I have about 20 cords left that is split and ready to go.
I know I will run out before new years. I'm still alive and still have my health so it's not that bad. 
Any hoo, be safe running power equipment cause it can get ya when you least expect it.


----------



## sb47

Well I think I found a remedy for the constant aching that has kept me up me for up at night the last week. I found some old expired Ambesol toothache liquid that I had sitting around. I dabbed a bit of it on the almost healed wound and it all but stopped the aching that has been constant all night keeping me from falling asleep. It also took away most of the tender sensitivity to the new skin to. I was going to through the stuff out because it expired in 2004 but decided to see if it would help and it did. The scab is gone so I'm not putting on an open wound, just the tender skin that comes from when the scab comes off. Seems it works on more then just a toothache


----------



## sb47

Well crap. I was working up some pecan and got my stubby finger ripped open again by the ruff bark just when it had healed over.
My fault by not having it covered with a band aid. Back to an open wound again. All the new skin has to heal over again.


----------



## TnShooter

Sorry to hear this.
I do thank you for posting.
I will be a good reminder for me next time I run the splitter.
I should forget, because I got lucky and it just sucked the edge of my glove in and tore the glove.

Hopefully the pain subsides quickly. Best of luck to you.


----------



## sb47

Finger is pretty much healed up. I am having an issue with the cold weather though. That finger gets really cold in the cold weather. I suspect I have poor circulation that's causing it to get really cold. It gets so cold I have to stop and go in to worm it up. Gloves don't help much at all.


----------



## Matt Schmitt

sb47 said:


> Finger is pretty much healed up. I am having an issue with the cold weather though. That finger gets really cold in the cold weather. I suspect I have poor circulation that's causing it to get really cold. I gets so cold I have to stop and go in to worm it up. Gloves don't help much at all.


Yes your gonna have this I still struggle after three years it makes it tough hunting white tails up here in the north.


----------



## sparky4433

Matt Schmitt said:


> Yes your gonna have this I still struggle after three years it makes it tough hunting white tails up here in the north.


----------



## sparky4433

Matt Schmitt said:


> Yes your gonna have this I still struggle after three years it makes it tough hunting white tails up here in the north.


Chemical handwormer, brown jersy glove inside a chopper mitt


----------



## sb47

Finger is much better now. I'm learning to adjust to it now and the more time goes by the better it will be.


----------



## sb47

It's only been not quite 4 months since I lost it so I'm sure with more time I'll just adapt. I'm already back playing guitar though it's been a struggle relearning to play with just 3 fingers. I do miss having a fingernail to pick those pesky buggers that stick to the side and need prying out. lol


----------



## MariHer75

Sorry to hear this. speedy recovery


----------



## MariHer75

Sorry to hear this. speedy recovery


----------



## MariHer75

Speedy recovery and stay safe


----------



## sb47

It's been a full year sinse I had my acodent with my splitter and lost the end of my index finger on my left hand and I'm still adjusting and find more and more things that I have to work around but all pain is gone and I'm starting to not fear hurting and favoring it as much. The only thing I have to add is don't get complacent or to comfortable when working with any power equipment. Things can happen in the blink of an eye. I got sloppy and paid a heavy price. Don't be like me, always pay attention and never let your guard down.


----------

